

Microsoft: Cooler than it was a year ago - marcieoum
http://money.msn.com/technology-investment/post.aspx?post=36d3e71b-1555-4c92-943b-6b784e3c6425

======
josephpmay
An article on a Microsoft-owned website that Microsoft is cool? Pardon my
skepticism.

